# Is My Silver Dollar Having Some Kind Of Disease.. Pls Help!



## surendharan (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I have 4 silver dollars in a 100 Litre tank for about an yr. This particular dollar that iam refering to has some white lessions (lessins are not sticking out though.. they seem more like scars... see pic) for past few days.. two weeks ago it had the same and it dispparede without scar in 2 days time. Now it has re appeared. Can someone tell what possibly it could be?

the fish is swimming excellent, not lethargic and always on time for a feed as with any silver dollar?

I keep my tank pretty clean and maintain a temp of 24C.

Please advice


----------



## jaysinnva (Jan 2, 2009)

It's hard to say what that is. It doesn't really look like fungus. Maybe he's running into things and scraping himself?


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

can you be more specific on your water parameters? what are your nitrates? ammonia, etc? what do you feed them?


----------

